# Hitch Requirements Outbackrs25



## CousinEddie

Hi folks

New to Travel Trailers and excited to begin our family adventures in a Keystone. This forum rocks! I have a 2014 F150 V6 EcoBoost. Do I need any specialized hitch config to tow my Outback or can I just hook and go with the same standard arrangement I used for my pop-up tent trailer?

Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Depends on the hitch you had for your tent trailer. Do you know what you have now?

You'll need a weight distribution hitch for sure. I used Equalizer and was VERY happy with that product, prior to moving to a 5th wheel.

Give us more info and we'll get you all setup nice and safe.


----------



## CousinEddie

Oregon_Camper said:


> Depends on the hitch you had for your tent trailer. Do you know what you have now?
> 
> You'll need a weight distribution hitch for sure. I used Equalizer and was VERY happy with that product, prior to moving to a 5th wheel.
> 
> Give us more info and we'll get you all setup nice and safe.


Thanks for the help! Right now I have a simple 2" ball hitch with electric braking. No sway control or weight distribution to speak of.

Thanks again!


----------



## W5CI

You will need the weight distrubtion hitch with sway control, IMHO


----------



## Oregon_Camper

As luck would have it...there is one for sale on this forum.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=50033&pid=534321&st=0&#entry534321


----------



## CousinEddie

Thanks everyone. Have ordered new hitch and pick up our `new to us`Outback this weekend! Bring on summer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

CousinEddie said:


> Thanks everyone. Have ordered new hitch and pick up our `new to us`Outback this weekend! Bring on summer.


Grab the PDI (Pre Delivery Inspection) from the link in my signature. I will help you find all sorts of little things that might need fixing.


----------



## CousinEddie

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks everyone. Have ordered new hitch and pick up our `new to us`Outback this weekend! Bring on summer.


Grab the PDI (Pre Delivery Inspection) from the link in my signature. I will help you find all sorts of little things that might need fixing.
[/quote]

That checklist was a great resource! Brought the unit home yesterday. Can't wait to hit the road.

Thanks for everything!


----------



## CamperAndy

just saw you saw you have a 2" ball. That is too small for the trailer. You should have a 2 5/16" ball and I would recommend a 8,000 or 10,000 pound rated ball.

If you mean you have a 2" receiver that is different.


----------

